

Ask HN: How come Disqus goes down all the time? - vaksel

Happens numerous times per day. Is that growth pains, or is there some other problem?
======
simanyay
Growth pains. Last couple of days were especially difficult because we're in
the process of upgrading our hardware and optimizing architecture. But
everything is going to be much, much faster in a matter of days.

------
danielha
The downtime issues Disqus has had in the last few days can be attributed to
maintenance being done to the database. It's been an unfortunate combination
of load and unexpected problems arising while upgrading our servers.

Summed up it is growth pains, but fortunately pains that we know how to
address immediately. I am hoping that after this week most of our maintenance
bumps will be smoothed out. Much apologies for the performance hiccups.

We have a service status page here which is updated frequently:
<http://status.disqus.com/>

~~~
lzimm
You guys still using django for everything under the hood? Much optimization
work been done if you are? Be interesting to know, if you care to share that
is :)

------
chaosprophet
This is totally unrelated to this post, but I also found that accessing pages
with disqus on greasemonkey enabled firefox caused firefox to crash. The last
time I managed to reproduce this it was on Firefox 3.5.1. Then I moved to
minefield and the problem did not occur. This also happens to be a one-off
case as I could not find others with the same issue.

